# White spot fluval u3 filter question



## s_evans76 (May 2, 2012)

Hi all.
I wonder if you could advise me please on treating my fish that have white spot. 
I have just bought white spot meds and it says to remove the carbon filter and media. My filter is a fluval u3 and the filter consists of foam pads, carbon pads and bio media. My question is, do I remove it all or just leave the foam pads in? I'm just worried that I have taken it all out and not sure if it's the right thing to do. 
Help much appreciated
Simon


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Just the carbon pads, everything else should be left in.


----------



## s_evans76 (May 2, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks very much for your help. I will do that. 
Simon


----------

